# i found an acid on amazon that helped me restore my bike



## stoez (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 28, 2022)

what is it?


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 28, 2022)

Top secret or what?


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 28, 2022)

The suspense ..................................................it's killing me !!  😬


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2022)

So @stoez what was the purpose of this post?


----------



## stoez (Aug 28, 2022)

I'll give you more details later now I'm on a lake in my boat


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2022)

stoez said:


> I'll give you more details later now I'm on a lake in my boat



Would have been nice to include those details with the original post.


----------



## stoez (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## stoez (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## stoez (Aug 28, 2022)

this is the serial number for this cruiser


----------



## stoez (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## stoez (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## stoez (Aug 28, 2022)

[ADJUNTAR=completo]1686855[/ADJUNTAR]


----------



## stoez (Aug 28, 2022)

Oalic Acid


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2022)

stoez said:


> Oalic Acid



We have entire threads on the subject


----------



## stoez (Aug 28, 2022)

sorry for bothering but i'm new here


----------



## stoez (Aug 28, 2022)

all the rust came out with the acid, a couple of brushes and polish and it looked like this


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 28, 2022)

stoez said:


> sorry for bothering but i'm new here




Welcome to the Cabe! 👍


----------



## stoez (Aug 28, 2022)

all the rust came out with the acid, a couple of brushes and polish and it looked like this


----------



## stoez (Aug 28, 2022)

thanks bro


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 28, 2022)

Welcome to the CABE @stoez 😎


----------



## stoez (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 28, 2022)

Looks stunning!


----------



## stoez (Aug 28, 2022)

You know... I've never had a bike this old before. I put my hands on it and I still can't believe it!  how beautiful it was!  at night it's all a "flight liner" can someone tell me what year it is?


----------



## stoez (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## stoez (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## dasberger (Aug 28, 2022)

Bike does look great!   I've got a flight liner project that has been shelved.  Just haven't found the motivation to strip the clear coat but this post helped.

Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## stoez (Aug 28, 2022)

it is chrome I bought the "Sears" decals and many think that I bought it new, 95% of this is original


----------



## stoez (Aug 28, 2022)

Can someone tell me what year it is from and how much is this treasure valued for?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 28, 2022)

stoez said:


> You know... I've never had a bike this old before. I put my hands on it and I still can't believe it!  how beautiful it was!  at night it's all a "flight liner" can someone tell me what year it is?



The part number for Sears is the middle number on your drop out. 46170. Match that up with the catalog pages. It’s most likely a mid 60s.


----------



## lounging (Aug 28, 2022)

stoez said:


> I'll give you more details later now I'm on a lake in my boat



ditch the boat and buy more bikes


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2022)

stoez said:


> Can someone tell me what year it is from and how much is this treasure valued for?



Mid '60s and probably about $150. Here is a pretty decent boys bike for sale https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1960s-roadmaster-skylark.210756/#post-1464946


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 28, 2022)

Welcome to the cabe @stoez . As you can see from earlier posts on this thread, everyone here has quite the sense of humor(well, for the most part🤣). You’ll find that the cabe has nearly all of the knowledge you could possible need to know about bikes. It’s a real fun place to be. Welcome and we’re glad to have ya!


----------



## stoez (Aug 28, 2022)

thanks bro, when I bought it, I thought it was a "Space Liner" but thanks to THE CABE now I know what I have


----------



## stoez (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## stoez (Sep 18, 2022)

aid! do you think he looks good with these saddlebags? what do you think?


----------



## stoez (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## stoez (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## stezell (Sep 18, 2022)

stoez said:


> aid! do you think he looks good with these saddlebags? what do you think?



It's all in the eye of the beholder man and if you actually use them to tote things around. Welcome to the group.

Sean


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 18, 2022)

Nice rugs; look kind of Carpetian;
and will help hide tire skid marks.


----------



## stoez (Sep 19, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> bonitas alfombras; parece una especie de Carpetian;
> y ayudará a ocultar las marcas de derrape de los neumáticos.



Hahaha tks


----------

